# Database Schema Software



## Munki (Mar 5, 2010)

Im creating a new database, and its a little much for my head, so I drew it out. Sadly my drawing isnt so hot. My question is what schema software do you all use? or like? Previously used? I know I could do a quick google search and be done with it, but I am curious as to what program you all use or do you just draw it out?




Sincerely,

       Munki


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 5, 2010)

The Database's I have designed have all started out on paper...tbh..


----------



## Naelex (Mar 5, 2010)

Been using SELECT SSADM in my database dev course at uni, it does the job but it's rather annoying to use tbh (doesnt run on windows 7 for example, have to use virtual machine for it at home :/)


----------



## Munki (Mar 5, 2010)

May whip out the old mspaint or get Microsoft Visio. But I dont know.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 6, 2010)

I do almost everything using SQL Server Express and SQL Server Management Studio.
Both of which are free.
Free is good.


----------

